# Routage sous OpenBSD



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Pour partager mon acces internet entre mes 2 macs, j'utilise brickhouse et ca marche tres bien, sauf que du coup, je n'ai plus le droit de redemarrer le routeur sans couper la connection de l'autre mac.
J'aimerais configurer une troisieme machine sous OpenBSD (tres similaire a MacOSX en terminal) pour faire routeur.
Le probleme c'est que je ne connais pas du tout les lignes de commandes pour:
-Activer/configurer le routeur (natd je crois)
-Activer/Configuere un firewall
-Dire a l'open BSD que son adresse principale s'obtient du DHCP de mon provider

Si vous savez faire tout ca en lignes de commandes su OSX, ca risque d'etre pareil sur l'OpenBSD et ca me rendrait bien service

Ronan


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

voila a quoi pourrait ressembler un tel script:

#!/bin/sh

#je ne sais pas si ce fichier existe sur OpenBSD
. /etc/rc.common

/usr/sbin/sysctl -w net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
/sbin/ifconfig en1 10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/usr/sbin/natd -f /etc/natd.conf
/sbin/ipfw -f flush
/sbin/ipfw add divert natd all from any to any via ppp0
/sbin/ipfw add pass all from any to any


et /etc/natd.conf

contiendrait les options de natd,un truc du genre

dynamic yes
interface ppp0


le nom des interfaces, lo0 (localhost), en0, en1, ppp0 seront suremment differents, pour les connaitres, ifconfig -a

Ces scripts sont fortement inspirees par ceux produits par gNAT.

Bonne chance!


----------

